# Tüte gegen kalte Füße



## fischerheinrich (1. November 2019)

Funktioniert wirklich super! Aber, wenn man es richtig machen will: dann Socken aus Meriowolle (alternativ normale Wolle) verwenden! 
Die Merino-Socken wärmen auch noch wenn sie naß sind. Auf jeden Fall keine Baumwollsocken verwenden.


----------



## Floma (1. November 2019)

Ich bestelle mir alle 2, 3 Jahre so einen Shop-Aufsteller mit Zehenwärmern. Davon habe ich immer ein paar Päckchen im Angelkoffer und eine Notreserve im Auto. Helfen sogar gegen Eisfinger.

Edit: Der Eiebeutel scheint mir übrigens der schnellste Weg zum Ausbruch einer Fußpilz-Infektion.


----------



## Andal (1. November 2019)

Norwegerstrümpfe, die grauen waxxen, auf dem Fetzenmarkt holen. Ganz ohne Kunstfasern müssen sie sein und der Hax bleibt bacherlwarm!


----------



## zandertex (1. November 2019)

viel barfuss laufen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. November 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass das ganze Konstrukt nicht zu eng ist. Eure Füße werden zwar pitschenass vom Schweiß, der durch den Gefrierbeutel nicht an die Umgebung abgegeben werden kann, aber sie werden nicht kalt! Der Gefrierbeutel hält nämlich nicht nur die Feuchtigkeit am Fuß, sondern auch die Wärme, die dieser produziert – er funktioniert wie eine Kältebarriere. Die Füße befinden sich quasi in einer wohlig-warmen Schutzatmosphäre. Und schwitzen ist doch besser als frieren – besonders im Winter. Sobald wir wieder in den heimischen Gefilden sind, hilft ein kurzes Fußbad und alles ist wieder frisch.



Sehe ich vollkommen anders. 
Nasse Füße sind furchtbar und absolut nicht förderlich, für die Haut sowieso nicht.
Frag mal Leute mit stärkerer Schweißproduktion an den Füßen oder auch Leute mit Reynaud-Syndrom....ich hab übrigens beides selber.

Eine gute Zirkulation und Abtransport von Feuchtigkeit ist das A & O nicht zu frieren. Zuviel Feuchtigkeit sorgt zwangsläufig auch irgendwann für kalte Gliedmaßen, da hilft auch keine Plastiktüte.
Ich empfehle eher Benzintaschenwärmer oder beheizbare Einlegesohlen, da leidet weder Haut noch Fußklima und gefroren wird auch nicht. Dazu gehört freilich auch Bewegung. Wer sich nicht bewegt friert auch irgendwann in den dicksten Winterboots.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. November 2019)

Nicht rumheulen hilft grundsätzlich auch.  Ich finde den Sommer für mich problematischer (reagiere auf Mückenstiche, schwitze schnell...)


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nicht rumheulen hilft grundsätzlich auch.  Ich finde den Sommer für mich problematischer (reagiere auf Mückenstiche, schwitze schnell...)


*
Jenau!

Schlundzähne zusammenbeißen und durch!*


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. November 2019)

Nach dem Angeln kann man dann noch mit den Tüten Käse pressen.
Passt vom Ess-Gefühl her sicherlich gut zum frisch gefangenem Fisch.


----------



## yukonjack (1. November 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Jenau!
> 
> Schlundzähne zusammenbeißen und durch!*


Ganz sooo einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Bei mir geben selbst die Aigle Parcours nach ca. 2 Std.(Ansitz) ihre wärmende Gemütlichkeit auf. Und wenn die Füße einmal kalt sind, dann bleiben sie es auch. Da hilft nur Wärme von außen zu führen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. November 2019)

Ick benutze seit ein paar Jahren im Winter diese Sohlenwärmer. Die Dinger halten schön warm, vorausgesetzt die Galoschen sind nicht zu eng.
Ab 10 Stück kosten das Paar keine 2 Euro und das ist für wohlig warme Hufe okay.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. November 2019)

@ Schlotter:

Geilst, das kommt ins Haus  Sowas suche ich schon lange in zuverlässiger Ausführung. An Längshaxenfrost leide ich generell kaum - aber unter Sohlenkriechkälte (die ich auch mit Fettsocken bislang nur suboptimal in den Griff bekomme).


----------



## Seifert (1. November 2019)

Wer Zugriff auf Ballenleinen hat (so,wie es in Baumschulen verwendet wird) kann sich sehr preisgünstig absolut warme Füßlinge selber basteln.Diese "Fußlappen" halten warm und können auch mehrfach getragen werden.Und wenn's anfängt zu müffeln: Neue zuschneiden.


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. November 2019)

Tüte,wird geraucht und kommt nicht,......an die Haxen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. November 2019)

Seifert schrieb:


> Wer Zugriff auf Ballenleinen hat (so,wie es in Baumschulen verwendet wird) kann sich sehr preisgünstig absolut warme Füßlinge selber basteln.Diese "Fußlappen" halten warm und können auch mehrfach getragen werden.



Ahhh, also so quasi die Ostfront-Einwickel-Methode? Hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt. Aber bislang noch nie praktiziert.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. November 2019)

Ich seh das schon in der Rezeptecke.
Man zerre nach dem Angeln die Tüte vom Fuß, die Feuchtigkeit bitte im Beutel belassen und den gefangenen Fisch drin einfrieren. 
Und schon ist der Cordon-Fisch vorbereitet. Auftauen, Backen. Eine weitere Zugabe von Käsescheiben ist nicht erforderlich. 
Das Käsearoma in der Beize kann man durch die Ansitzlänge zurechtzimmern.
Falls einem nach weiteren Geschmacksnoten gelüstet, so möge man z.B. Rosmarinzweige und Knoblauch vor dem Ansitz mit in die Tüte geben. 
Bon Appetit.


----------



## świetlik (1. November 2019)

Hallo 
Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen:
Atmungsaktiv und keine Sperr Schichten. 
Vor vielen Jahren habe ich im Industrie Reinigung gearbeitet, im Frost Trockner bei ca. -65°C.
Lange Zeit habe ich mich dick angezogen und dann Gummistiefel,  Gummi Handschuhe usw draufgemacht .
Wie so bei der Arbeit so ist.
Spätestens nach 20min hat man schon den Frost gefühlt. 
Eines Tages hat mir ein Kollege empfohlen alle gummierte ( Dichte Sachen) weglassen. 
Und muss ich sagen hat funktioniert. 
Also so ungefähr wie @Bimmelrudi schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. November 2019)

Eben, genau deshalb sind auch Neoprenhandschuhe völlig ungeeignet bei Kälte...außer man will schnell kalte Flossen haben.


----------



## Jan_Cux (1. November 2019)

Hab ich damals im Winterdienst auch so gemacht funktioniert schon. Aber schön ist anders... 
Zum Angeln hab ich mir im Rangershop (ASMC) Arctik Boots gekauft bis - 40 grad. Habe ich genau einmal zum Angeln angezogen, war mir viel zu warm an den Füßen. Es wird hier einfach nicht mehr kalt genug...


----------



## Minimax (1. November 2019)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich bestelle mir alle 2, 3 Jahre so einen Shop-Aufsteller mit Zehenwärmern. Davon habe ich immer ein paar Päckchen im Angelkoffer und eine Notreserve im Auto. Helfen sogar gegen Eisfinger.





schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ick benutze seit ein paar Jahren im Winter diese Sohlenwärmer. Die Dinger halten schön warm, vorausgesetzt die Galoschen sind nicht zu eng.
> Ab 10 Stück kosten das Paar keine 2 Euro und das ist für wohlig warme Hufe okay.



Ich pflichte Euch bei, ich kann diese Sohlenwärmer ebenfalls nur empfehlen -und ich bin wirklich ein passionierter Frierer. Benutze sie ebenfalls seit einigen Jahren. 
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal (1. November 2019)

Beim Barras gabs ja nur eine Sorte Stiefel. Wirklich tauglich nur an wenigen Tagen im April und im September, aber auch nur, wenn es nicht regnete! Also Einlagen aus Zeitungspapier geschnitten und die o.a. Norwegerstrümpfe. Im Sommer eher die dünneren, im Winter die richtig dicken "Makalu". Warm, trocken, angenehm.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. November 2019)

Für Superhardcoredrecksau über Stunden könnte ne Paarung aus Stalingrad-Wrap und Schlotters Quantengrill echt ganz schnuffelich kommen (genug Stiefelraum vorausgesetzt). Mal gucken, ob das rockt.


----------



## Andal (1. November 2019)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Für Superhardcoredrecksau über Stunden könnte ne Paarung aus Stalingrad-Wrap und Schlotters Quantengrill echt ganz schnuffelich kommen (genug Stiefelraum vorausgesetzt). Mal gucken, ob das rockt.


Das ist die Crux. Für das ganze Heizgedöns muss man auch Stiefel haben, die von Haus aus 1-2 Nummern zu groß sind. Enge ist die beste Basis für einen kühlen Fuss!


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. November 2019)

Habe ich - mit voller Absicht gleich so gekauft


----------



## zandertex (1. November 2019)

sind wir hier in nen strick und häckelforum die einmal im jahr angeln gehn,oder in nem angelforum?


----------



## zandertex (1. November 2019)

wenn das welche lesen die mit angeln nix am hut haben....................gute nacht!


----------



## zandertex (1. November 2019)

angler angeln und kacken aufs wetter............weicheiforum!
sorry!


----------



## Minimax (1. November 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> sind wir hier in nen strick und häckelforum die einmal im jahr angeln gehn,oder in nem angelforum?





zandertex schrieb:


> wenn das welche lesen die mit angeln nix am hut haben....................gute nacht!





zandertex schrieb:


> angler angeln und kacken aufs wetter............weicheiforum!
> sorry!



Wie konntest Du eigentlich so lange überleben, wo doch Deine Hauptbeute, Mammut und Wollnashorn, schon so lange ausgestorben sind?
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## zandertex (1. November 2019)

in wahrheit war ich doch noch nie an der frischen luft........mache alles vom pc.


----------



## zandertex (1. November 2019)

beim mammut und wollnasdingens ist leider das mhd abgelaufen!


----------



## CaptainJoker (1. November 2019)

In alten Bundeswehrzeiten haben wir die Füße mit wärmender Rheumasalbe eingeschmiert. Hat immer bestens funktioniert. Dadurch wird einfach die Durchblutung ordentlich angekurbelt und manchmal wurde es zu warm. Heute nutze ich diese Dinger.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. November 2019)

Mir reichen normale Schuhe und vielleicht ein zweites Paar Socken (normale Strümpfe wie ich sie auch im Alltag trage). Wichtig ist dass alles trocken bleibt und beim roving kann man ja wunderbar ein paar meterchen gehen


----------



## zandertex (1. November 2019)

mehr muss wircklich nicht sein!


----------



## Waller Michel (2. November 2019)

Hallo, also mit den Plastiktüten brauche ich auch nicht! Zumal dann die Füße schwitzen und man mit feuchten Füßen noch mehr friert .
Gute Artic Stiefel müssen auch keine hunderte von Euro kosten, ich habe glaube ich? 69,99 Euro ausgeben und die Dinger sind top !
Wenn man bei unseren Temperaturen hier sich bewegt wie beim Spinnfischen ,dann reichen mir aber ganz normale Militärstiefel mit Bundeswehrsocken oder ähnliches drin .
Wenn man viel steht oder sogar sitzt, dann hab ich auch eine Empfehlung : Einfach ein Stück Karton mitnehmen und drauf stellen. Die Kälte kommt in der Regel durch die Sohle und der Karton wirkt dann absolut isolierend! Hab ich mir bei Flohmarktfritzen abgeguckt ,kostet nix und funktioniert prima. 

LG


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. November 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Einfach ein Stück Karton mitnehmen und drauf stellen



Und wenn du ein Stück Styropor oder andere Handelsnamen nimmst, ist die Wirkung noch größer. Ich habe mir eine Isoliermatte zerschnitten, reicht für Füße und Hinterteil.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. November 2019)

Wenn ich im Frühjahr oder Herbst absitzen nehme ich gerne ein grosses Stück Pappe um meinen Stuhl draufzustellen und beim Sitzen diebfüsse drauf abzulegen:


----------



## yukonjack (2. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Frühjahr oder Herbst absitzen nehme ich gerne ein grosses Stück Pappe um meinen Stuhl draufzustellen und beim Sitzen diebfüsse drauf abzulegen:


Mache ich genau so, seitdem hat mein Stuhl nie wieder kalte Füße gehabt.


----------



## Allangler (5. November 2019)

Eine gute Alternative sind Rosshaar Socken bekommt man im arbeitsbekleidungs Geschäft.Auch geeignet für Gummistiefel. Die Socken bleiben innen schön warm und trocken und der Schweiß wird nach außen transportiert.


----------



## zokker (5. November 2019)

Bloß nicht zu viele Socken in den Stiefeln, Schuhen anziehen. Der Fuß darf nicht eingeengt sein, er muß sich noch bewegen können, dann gibt es auch keine kalten Füße.


----------



## yukonjack (5. November 2019)

Ich habe für mich folgende Lösung gefunden. Bevor ich zum Wasser fahre stecke ich 2 mit heißen Wasser befüllte 0,5 Liter PET Flaschen in meine Stiefel. Die sind dann am Angelplatz schön durchgewärmt und es dauert wesentlich länger bis die Füße kalt werden. Ist natürlich keine Lösung für einen ganzen Angeltag aber für 3-4 St. funktioniert das.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (6. November 2019)

Klebe mir einen Körperwärmer ins Kreuz. Blutzirkulierung wird wärmer.Gut für Füsse und Hände.
Aber erst beim Ruttenangeln, und alles OHNE Handschuhe und div. Fußwärmer.


----------



## pikehunter0567 (6. November 2019)

Hallo ich habe für mich folgende Lösung gefunden 
1 paar Socken mit hohem Merinowolle Anteil ab 60% aufwärts, entweder die teuren aus Skandinavien oder preiswertere aus dem Laufsport von Falke
2 Winterboots von Columbia und zwar die mit dem Omni Heat System sind sehr warm und sogar Wasserdicht bei gutem Trage Komfort, gibt's zeitweise auch im Columbia Outlet
Seitdem habe ich auch bei langen Ansitzen keine kalten Füße mehr


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. November 2019)

gut gefettete Wanderschuhe und ein Paar dicke Wollsocken reichen mir völlig, alles bleibt schön trocken und warm.

(Zandertex hat Recht)


----------



## phirania (10. November 2019)

Zum Schnäpchen Preis.....

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...eizte-schuhe&usg=AOvVaw1OXenuoz5CNSMNtzPIWgCN


----------



## Hilmija2 (20. November 2019)

Mache ich auch shcon seit Jahren so


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. November 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Zum Schnäpchen Preis.....
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwinrYzTvt_lAhVNEVAKHSmJBQUQFjACegQIBhAB&url=https://shop.alpenheat.com/de/19-beheizte-schuhe&usg=AOvVaw1OXenuoz5CNSMNtzPIWgCN


für reiche Weicheier


----------



## Esslingen (20. Dezember 2019)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ick benutze seit ein paar Jahren im Winter diese Sohlenwärmer. Die Dinger halten schön warm, vorausgesetzt die Galoschen sind nicht zu eng.
> Ab 10 Stück kosten das Paar keine 2 Euro und das ist für wohlig warme Hufe okay.



Nachdem ich hier von diesen Sohlenwärmern gelesen habe, habe ich mir dann auch welche bestellt und jetzt schon dreimal im Einsatz gehabt.
Ich kann nur sagen...Top Empfehlung!
Funktioniert super und hält die Füße wirklich warm!

Danke für die Empfehlung!


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2019)

Esslingen schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier von diesen Sohlenwärmern gelesen habe, habe ich mir dann auch welche bestellt und jetzt schon dreimal im Einsatz gehabt.
> Ich kann nur sagen...Top Empfehlung!
> Funktioniert super und hält die Füße wirklich warm!
> 
> Danke für die Empfehlung!


Wobei man auch sagen muss dass es bisher  nicht kalt war


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei man auch sagen muss dass es bisher  nicht kalt war



Keine Bange, ick hab die Dinger schon bei minus 10 Grad und mehr, beim Eisangeln in den Galoschen gehabt und sie haben ihren Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich empfehle ein Paar Walenkis und das frieren hat ein Ende.


----------



## yukonjack (20. Dezember 2019)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ein Paar Walenkis und das frieren hat ein Ende.


??????


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> ??????


Russische Filzstiefel, aber für die muss es richtig Winter sein mit trockener Kälte. Gibt für die nix tödlicheres als Tauwetter


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Dezember 2019)

Hmm, oder bleibt doch einfach zuhause wenn kein Sonnenschein ist.... Klar macht man es sich so angenehm wie möglich, zähl ich mich auch zu, aber bisschen Zähne zusammen beißen und einfach durchhalten muß doch drin sein.


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2019)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hmm, oder bleibt doch einfach zuhause wenn kein Sonnenschein ist.... Klar macht man es sich so angenehm wie möglich, zähl ich mich auch zu, aber bisschen Zähne zusammen beißen und einfach durchhalten muß doch drin sein.



Ich find soo einfach ists nicht. Die Menschen sind unterschiedlich. Beispielsweise haben wir einen Boardie mit Reynaud Syndrom -der kann so viel Zähne beissen wie er will, der ist einfach benachteiligt gegenüber der Kälte. Der muss dann heftigere Gegenmassnahmen ergreifen als Andere, wenn er seiner Leidenschaft dem Quappenangeln fröhnen will. Ich selbst bin nen Frostköttel weil ich ein kleines Körperfettproblem habe- da will ich mich aber nicht davon vom ANgeln auch wenns kühler ist abhalten lassen.
Ist doch gut wenn man sich austauscht. Viele von uns haben Schwächen Alter, Rücken, Krankheiten, nicht gut zu Fuss, Seekrank beim Kuttern etc. oder einfach Spleens (Gibt glaube ich auch eine sehr erfahrenen Boardie dems vor Würmern graust, und der daher Latexhandschuhe beim beködern benutzt) die andere nicht haben, und da
hilfts sich auszutauschen und neue Tricks und Lösungen hier zu erfahren.
Und das Argument "Dann muss man sich halt ein anderes Hobby suchen" oder irgendwelche "Weichei" Sprüche (nicht böse sein, das hast Du das will ich Dir nicht unterstellen, das ist aber auch schon vorgekommen) giltet nicht -wir haben uns unser Hobby schon gesucht, und zum letzteren muss man ja wohl mal feststellen, dass es bei Leuten die sich trotz kaputter Knochen oder blaugefrorerer Fingerlein trotzdem ans Wasser quälen vorbei geht. DIe Menschen sind unterschiedlich, und was für einen von uns ne Lappalie ist, ist für den anderen ein ernsthaftes Hindernis. 
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Jürgen57 (21. Dezember 2019)

Genau.Es sollte sich jeder erst mal selber an seiner eigenen Nase ziehen,bevor man über andere Urteilt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. Dezember 2019)

Mein Beitrag war nur auf körperlich unversehrte bezogen, ok stand nicht dabei...  Ich habe auch nen Climax Thermo Anzug, und ziehe mir nen zweites paar Socken an. Hatte beim verfassen wohl eher meine ebenfalls voll ausgerüsteten Angel Kollegen im Kopf, welche denn nach 2 Stunden sagen, ich muß abrechen meine Füße sind kalt...


----------



## zandertex (21. Dezember 2019)

Mein Kollege tringt an ner Erdbeermilch..............ohhhh,die ist mir zu scharf.
Er hat auch immer kalte Füße.........


----------



## alexpp (21. Dezember 2019)

Wenn man die Hände und Füße vernünftig vor Kälte schützt und diese frieren, dann ist man doch insgesamt am Körper für die Bedingungen nicht ausreichend angezogen. Hilfsmittel, die Wärme erzeugen sind natürlich hilfreich, aber eigentlich sollte man mMn ohne auskommen können. Schreibt einer, der noch nie stundenlange Ansitze in der Kälte gemacht hat, aber beim Spinnfischen manchmal gefroren hatte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (21. Dezember 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> ??????


Die Überlegenheit der Walenkis wird hier ab Minute 1:50 deutlich:


----------



## świetlik (21. Dezember 2019)

Schlechte (kalte) Wetter gibt es nicht, nur schlechte Kleidung und Schuhe


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. Dezember 2019)

Das Kälteempfinden ist bei mir auch immer tagesformabhängig. Manchmal macht‘s mir nix aus, an anderen Tagen ist mir sofort kalt. Besonders wenn man übermüdet ist setzt einem die Kälte schneller zu...
Ist also alles relativ und m.M.n. muss man sich nicht schämen, wenn man friert. Ist nur menschlich...


----------



## Snâsh (23. Dezember 2019)

Hatte ja schon einmal geschrieben das mir hier jetzt schon manche Tipps wirklich geholfen haben. Waren nur nicht die Füße, sondern der Tipp mit dem Nierengut. Seitdem ich den gekauft habe möchte ich diesen nicht mehr missen. Zusätzlich habe ich gemerkt, dass meine Eis-Behr Handschuhe wirklich zu warm halten. Die sind aus Neopren und da ich eher schwitze als friere läuft mir bei 0 Grad mit der Zeit die Suppe aus den Handschuhen und dann wirds wirklich unangenehm.
Für die Schuhe habe ich bis jetzt nur das 2. paar gestrickte Wollsocken eingesetzt und bin einigermaßen zufrieden. Ich habe jedoch die wirklichen Winterstiefel auch noch nicht ausgepackt. 
Mal sehen wann ich die in Frankfurt wirklich mal einsetzen muss.
Beste Grüße & schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Dezember 2019)

Winterstiefel habe ich mir auch mal gekauft... bis - 40 Grad.. bei ASMC (Ehemals Ranger Shop), Seit ich die Dinger habe kam kein Winter mehr... Und für nur 0 Grad sind sie viel zu warm.


----------

